# Oatey spouting rain catcher-Pic's



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone ever used one of these?
I was just wondering if they were any good ?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Nope, haven't used one, but it looks good. It's made of easy to clean, low maintenance plastic. I assume that there's some kind of internal acorn/gravel filter? In any case, it uses standard fittings. I would add a stainless hose clamp on the lower hose barb, just to make sure the hose stays on in freezing weather. Of course if you don't have gutters, itcs not going to do you much good


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

this looks pretty cool, never saw this before. Will have to look into this as I am contemplating my options for H20 collection. Thanks for posting the image...


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

*talk about fast*

if you google your title your post for this forum comes up...


----------



## deltadog (Jan 4, 2015)

I put one in for collecting rain water for my chickens and garden works awesome!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a brochure sheet on it.
http://www.oateymystic.com/GFX/Mystic.pdf


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I hooked up a ho made variant last summer. Works good.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Look good thanks for posting


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It works very well and easy to install I have 3 of them!


----------

